# Cabot Bleaching Oil/ Weathering Stain



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok I need some help…….Have an exterior that consist of White Cedar shakes. The shakes came prefinished from “Michigan Prefinished” and were put on the residence in 2008. The new home owner wants to “freshen up” the exterior.
The rep from “Michigan Prefinished” stated that they applied Cabot Bleaching Oil, let it dry, and shipped. It gave the shakes a great coastal look without the mold. 
The new owner wants to get some more grey back into the shakes. 
I’m thinking a 3:1 ratio of Cabot weathering stain to Cabot bleaching oil. Can I do this and not have reaction to the bleaching oil already on shakes? Anyone use these products? Any advice would be helpful.

Respectfully,
Brain


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Bleaching oil is designed to accelerate the weathering process and the other is designed to slow it. I would absolutely not do this. I would consider using a transparent or semi transparent in a silver gray to freshen it up.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.cabotstain.com/pdf/weathering-stain-6244.pdf

Cabot's says in the PDF you may mix the two. We did it years ago on a cottage (new) and it worked great.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I have to put a bid for a house that has new cedar siding and some of the old cedar siding . They previously used bleaching oil. In some areas The new cedar meets with the old siding. I've never used bleaching oil . 
do you have any inputs? I hear it smells bad, is it a 1 coat type of deal.
I plan on brushing it to make it penetrate better.

I just don't know how the old is going to blend with the new (once its its had its time to do its thing)

Also hows the new formulation working for people?


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

I would buy a gallon of whatever you choose and test it on a small area. I bought Cabot semi trans driftwood grey a couple of years ago and had a hell of a time brushing it out evenly.The black tint looked like charcoal when applied.Ive seen similar results on a new home by me,its a disater,looks like charcoal,blotchy as hell!


----------



## cipster316 (Feb 6, 2018)

*Can't believe the bad advice here*

I registered expecting to discuss topics with professionals but am so disappointed. I read this thread regarding Cabot Bleaching Oil and adding some color. User NACE is obviously clueless say that you should not add any stain. NACE - read the label on the bleaching oil stain. It says to add some color mix with Cabot 6244 Weathering stain. 

I put Maine White Cedar on a beach house in Maine and mixed bleaching oil to weathering stain 3/1 and it was awesome. 

If you don't know anything - don't post here.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Please be careful how you begin posting here. NACE is overall one of our most knowledgeable members here, by far. He may have gotten this one wrong, but if there is one member I need advice from on paint chemistry, product knowledge, industrial specs, etc NACE is my number one choice. 

First impression matter and posting like this on your first post in reply to a more than 6 year old thread is not putting your best foot forward.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Please be careful how you begin posting here. NACE is overall one of our most knowledgeable members here, by far. He may have gotten this one wrong, but if there is one member I need advice from on paint chemistry, product knowledge, industrial specs, etc NACE is my number one choice.
> 
> First impression matter and posting like this on your first post in reply to a more than 6 year old thread is not putting your best foot forward.


Thanks DV. I guess after 45 years in the Coatings industry I may have finally got one wrong. I will reserve judgement on the performance of bleaching oil under current VOC regs. Thank you for your support.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

NACE said:


> Thanks DV. I guess after 45 years in the Coatings industry I may have finally got one wrong. I will reserve judgement on the performance of bleaching oil under current VOC regs. Thank you for your support.


What the hell NACE? Do you think you are a coatings engineer or something?:devil3:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DeanV said:


> Please be careful how you begin posting here. NACE is overall one of our most knowledgeable members here, by far. He may have gotten this one wrong, but if there is one member I need advice from on paint chemistry, product knowledge, industrial specs, etc NACE is my number one choice.
> 
> First impression matter and posting like this on your first post in reply to a more than 6 year old thread is not putting your best foot forward.


actually......is it a true traditional bleaching stain? I don't think so. Just a hunch.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cipster316 said:


> I registered expecting to discuss topics with professionals but am so disappointed. I read this thread regarding Cabot Bleaching Oil and adding some color. User NACE is obviously clueless say that you should not add any stain. NACE - read the label on the bleaching oil stain. It says to add some color mix with Cabot 6244 Weathering stain.
> 
> I put Maine White Cedar on a beach house in Maine and mixed bleaching oil to weathering stain 3/1 and it was awesome.
> 
> If you don't know anything - don't post here.


Give us five minutes and we'll reveal your main personality type :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

PACman said:


> actually......is it a true traditional bleaching stain? I don't think so. Just a hunch.


I have not used it since the early 2000's. For that job, it was a 100 year old cottage and the new shakes needed to look old. The mix of the two got us to the desired look. The idea is the weathering stain shortens the wait time of the using the bleaching stain alone, IIRC. It was quite a while ago, so I could be fuzzy on the specifics, all I know is it worked, the customer was happy, it looks good, and it did not have any problems.

Now, fast forward to the current era of VOC regulations and product changes and I have no idea if it all still applies or not.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DeanV said:


> I have not used it since the early 2000's. For that job, it was a 100 year old cottage and the new shakes needed to look old. The mix of the two got us to the desired look. The idea is the weathering stain shortens the wait time of the using the bleaching stain alone, IIRC. It was quite a while ago, so I could be fuzzy on the specifics, all I know is it worked, the customer was happy, it looks good, and it did not have any problems.
> 
> Now, fast forward to the current era of VOC regulations and product changes and I have no idea if it all still applies or not.


Me neither. But does anything work like it did 20 years ago. Besides Superpaint and promar 200 anyway?


----------

